

Show HN: Avion: Content tools in the cloud - avionio
https://avion.io

======
avionio
Hi all.

I've been using these tools (blog, wiki and document store), more or less, to
run a small business for a while. I've spent some time bring it up to an MVP
to make them available for others.

There's a long list of ideas I have for how to make it a more unique offering,
but I've been trying to just focus on getting an MVP for now and I'm keen to
get some HN feedback.

If you're interested in seeing some of the public facing side of the tools the
product itself has a page at [https://en.avion.io](https://en.avion.io)

Thanks.

